# Snow Pushers



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

This is a question to any one that has signs or lettering on your snowpushers. We run a few snow pushers and want to letter them and we were wondering what you guys use? Painted on signs, stickers, ect. How well do they hold up, and how many seasons do you get out of them? Just wondering what you suggest.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

3M vinyl cut signs will stick OK.Use the thinner 2mm (I think) stuff,as it's less prone to cracking and peeling.

If you need more info let me know,my buddy runs a sign shop,so I can get all the details on the material if you need it.


----------



## Manny Inc. (Oct 6, 2003)

We have had good luck with the thicker vinyl if there applied correctly and contingent on the amount of snow you push with it should last about 2-3 seasons with a fair amount of wear the trick is keep it up high and put it on in warmer weather on a clean surface you should be good. Paint is in my oppinion is hard to get a nice look out of alot of guys in my area use stencils i think it looks kind of let me think how to say this-------------cheesy.


----------



## Manny Inc. (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh iam sorry i forgot to say the most important thing shoot a couple of coats of clear over it and it will last even longer but be carefull and ask the sticker maker if they use this type that can be painted over some vinyls will react to the clear if put on to heavy good luck!


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Thankyou for your help guys, I will try some of those ideas out. Thanks again.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i agree with the vinyl letters and a couple coats of clear coat. we have 6 pushers and they have been goin strong for 4 yrs now and they have been hit and so on... we have the letterin on both sides and on two of them we have HUGE vinyl letters in the inside of the pushers and they have lasted since day one


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

I bought a large plastic stencil of my logo. Spent many hours taping it securly to the 5 pushers I operate. Scratched the surface where I was painting with sandpaper to ensure a strong bond. Sprayed black paint over each (atleast 4 coats). It looked fabulous when I finished. Customers commented at what a great advertising tool it was. 

I have now plowed 10-20 times this winter and it has completly wore off every one of them. Just a few spots of black here and there. Won't waste my time doing that agian.


----------

